# New Cannondale Gravel Bike



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

https://www.cannondale.com/en/USA/P...x?nid=79597a8c-d113-4a0d-9094-08b7d8ceda67Yep


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

For someone who so dearly loves his Domane SL, you have posted articles about every gravel bike release except the Checkpoint. Why is that?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

bradkay said:


> For someone who so dearly loves his Domane SL, you have posted articles about every gravel bike release except the Checkpoint. Why is that?


Simply stated, the Domane and the Checkpoint are not the same thing. I like the Checkpoint and have checked it out in person. It’s been out for a little bit now and I am really just posting about what’s new and/or what personally interests me at the moment. Others (including you) are free to start a Checkpoint thread should you choose. That being said, I think Trek made two mistakes with the Checkpoint: 1) foregoing 650b compatibility and 2) not including the front Isospeed. It’s on my list of gravel bikes I like, but they left the door open for me to explore other options with those two omissions.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> https://www.cannondale.com/en/USA/P...x?nid=79597a8c-d113-4a0d-9094-08b7d8ceda67Yep


Link doesn't work.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

https://www.cannondale.com/en/USA/P...aspx?nid=79597a8c-d113-4a0d-9094-08b7d8ceda67


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> https://www.cannondale.com/en/USA/P...aspx?nid=79597a8c-d113-4a0d-9094-08b7d8ceda67


Not bad. Geometry is a little more aggressive than I like. Threaded BB, and 30/46 cranket yeah! They did sub FSA crankset and BB, but at that price point, you can't complain. I would have prefered they did 32 spokes on a disc wheelset.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Lombard said:


> Not bad. Geometry is a little more aggressive than I like. Threaded BB, and 30/46 cranket yeah! They did sub FSA crankset and BB, but at that price point, you can't complain. I would have prefered they did 32 spokes on a disc wheelset.


I agree. It’s a solid option, especially if you are just getting into gravel riding or want something worthy of upgrading over time. It’s similar to the Mason Bokeh in my opinion, both are really nice designs if you don’t mind aluminum frames.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> I agree. It’s a solid option, especially if you are just getting into gravel riding or want something worthy of upgrading over time. It’s similar to the Mason Bokeh in my opinion, both are really nice designs if you don’t mind aluminum frames.


It's too bad Cannondale never got into Reynolds CroMo frames. I'm still glad I went with the Jamis Renegade Exploit 631 Reynolds.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Lombard said:


> It's too bad Cannondale never got into Reynolds CroMo frames. I'm still glad I went with the Jamis Renegade Exploit 631 Reynolds.


Yeah, I usually like steel more than aluminum and titanium more than steel. I prefer carbon for race and climbing bikes. The new Litespeed Ultimate Gravel bike is a nice Ti option.


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

My Topstone with a few mods....


----------

